# Need Places ....



## Drkspid4 (Nov 25, 2004)

Need places with cheapest prices on SR20DET's not skyline motors!!! and i heard from a few people who have the SR26DET it has a minor Leakage problem... just a thing i heard mightve been useful to some people hook me up with sites and prices!!! :thumbup:


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

when did sr's ever come in skylines?? and whats a sr26det?? ahaha i love nubs

rule number 1 when purchasing moorsets/front clips : you get what you paid for

you want cheap? flash auto, venus, etc
you want quality? phase2mortrend, jspec, heavy throttle, etc


----------



## Drkspid4 (Nov 25, 2004)

Ok excuse me dont need to be a smart*** about it i meant RB26DET 
you must be the :newbie: for making fun of a new member on this forum thats something the Admin should hear about thats not a good way to treat new members because if u treat other new members like that that will make the forum not get as many new members and you will be held at fault now CHILL  and i said sites


----------



## holydiver (Jun 9, 2004)

Just chill and get on with the thread.

I've personally been to Phase 2 Motortrend. It's a great place. I also know someone who had their SR swap done there and they don't regret it. Here's the website: http://www.store.yahoo.com/phase2motorsports/

Good luck with the swap, dude.


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

scott already knows about me and perma-banned my first account (vsp3c)

phase2motortrend.com
jspec.com
heavythrottle.com

that was hard wasnt it?

btw.. its a rb26dett not a rb26det ( unless u switched to single turbo )


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

How is Venus though? I have heard good and bad, but definitly not as bad as Flash. I was planning on getting a CA there over the summer because its cheap and I can pick it up.


----------



## 240droptop (Nov 28, 2004)

Hey i've herd good things from www.worldcarlink.com and personaly know a few people who have bought whole cars off there.


----------

